# B-60 Riverhawk rigged as Electric Planing, or by itself



## epowermarine (Oct 18, 2009)

I've got a demo boat reduced for quick sale. This is basically a new boat with just a few hours on it, and it has not been registered. Located in Boynton Beach FL. Florida sales will have tax added. Please check the downloads and video, and call w/questions. Thanks.

Complete Boat/Motor/Trailer as rigged with Parsun Electric Outboard: $4,999
Or debundle as follows:
2010 B-60 Boat alone (w/flat floor), unrigged: $1,800
Add the 2009 comfab trailer w/spare: $800

Details:
B-60 RiverHawk Electric Outboard Planing Skiff Fishing Boat
Boat, Motor, and trailer package!

The B-60 LectraHawk takes everything you know about electric boats and turns it upside down! Twist the throttle and something amazing happens as the little skiff runs up on plane! (try that with a Minnkota!) Exclusively available through EPower Marine, the LectraHawk B-60 is available in two packages as outlined below.

This auction is for a ‘Base Tiller’ model used for less than 5 hours of testing. We tried various outboards and tested different weight placements until we ended up with this setup that works well. This boat has never been registered or titled and is sold as a new demo boat. The boat and motor carry a warranty, but the batteries convey without warranty since they were a test set. There should be a couple of years left in these batteries, we just can’t warranty them. 

Base Tiller Standard Equipment:
• 48 volt tiller steer Parsun Electric Outboard
• 4 OPTIMA group 31 AGM batteries 
• Dual-Pro 48volt 18amp bench charger
• 150 amp circuit breaker/cut-off switch
• Heavy gauge marine wiring
• All composite construction
• 2 bench seats
• Extremely stable reverse chine hull design
• Very shallow draft
• Flotation foam filled bunks
• Com-Fab Galvanized trailer w/jack and spare tire
• 10 mph w/one person for 50 minutes
• 5 mph w/two people for 3+ hours
• 1 year stem-stern warranty on entire package (less batteries)
• 2 year warranty on motor
Base Tiller Model msrp $7,995

See a video of this boat in action here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30v9gsjNrZ8

Downloadable Fact Sheet here:
http://www.epowermarine.com/pdfs/B-60%20LectraHawk%20fact%20sheet%20sm.pdf



The 15.3 ft long/5ft beam B-60 LectraHawk skiff features reverse chine outrigger technology and marries a proven design with the latest in electric propulsion technologies to deliver a truly unique and sensible alternative that is quiet, safe, and extremely low maintenance. The four AGM dry-cell batteries are American-made of recycled lead, and recharge overnight for less than $1 worth of electricity! 

Excerpt from a recent press release:
“This planing skiff is a real game changer. Instead of plodding along with a little tolling motor you can actually hop up and plane out like a small gas outboard!” says Captain Todd Sims, Vice President of Epower Marine. “Safe, simple, and low maintenance, this is what responsible recreation is all about.”

Pricing for the base model starts at $7,995 usd, and the remote model starts at $11,995 usd.

Epower Marine has put the fun back into the small electric boat! Never before has an electric skiff with the capabilities of the the B-60 LectraHawk been available. Now that you can ‘plane’ over to your fishing hole at the far end of the lake, you might never again be happy plodding along at 3mph with that little trolling motor. Make sure you have your registration and safety equipment on board, because at these speeds you’re going to attract some attention from the sheriff!

This B-60 is extremely stable hull, and a 200lb person can actually stand on the gunwale without swamping the boat.

Choose the Base Tiller or the Remote Console Package; either way you’re getting a great little boat!



About EPower Marine 
EPower Marine is a leading dealer of ‘green solutions’ for 21st century boaters. Specializing in electric-propulsion products – chargers, batteries, motors and fully equipped electric boats, we advise, educate, and equip recreational boaters, commercial operators, and fleet managers with electric propulsion options for boating in protected waters. Boating for the Modern World. 


Call Captain Todd at 561-613-2737 or email [email protected] with any questions. Payment must be made in full with funds clearing prior to pickup or delivery of vessel. Delivery services are separate from this auction but can be arranged.


----------

